# blueberry will always hold a special place in my heart!



## berber (Dec 3, 2009)

Blueberry has always been my fav (I'm a medium potency kinda girl), and so I chose it for my first grow (pics). I topped them 2 weeks into veg. stage, and colas were awesome!!  I used organic soil and nutes, and just generally listened to what the girls would tell me.  I loved growing these and it was a strange mix of happy/sad when harvest time came!!

I'm working on some white willow now. From comments here, I'm not getting the med. potency vibe -effects sound intense!

For the future any suggestions for some crosses with blueberry?


----------



## tcbud (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is a nice Blueberry bud I grew last summer.....sure was pretty.

Welcome to MP and good growing!

bumping this thread.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

so far I am loving my blue widow which I believe is white widow/blueberry...welcome to the site...we can always use experienced female growers!!


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 3, 2009)

some of the best bud i've ever smoked was some 6-month cured BlueBerry.... there was nothing blue about the color, but the taste was all berry!


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 7, 2009)

Chimera has some of the best Blueberry crosses out there.  He is def my favorite breeder but I havnt even seen one other person on this forum grow any of his gear.  If you go to other forums his stuff is all over the place.  Top notch genetics and there is nothing medium about the potency.   When I smoked the Shnazzleberry #2 that I grew I felt like I ate some mushrooms.  His bud is the only stuff where I smoked too much and wished I hadnt taken those last few hits.  

I want to see some more people around here try out his gear.


----------

